

Steam Discovery Update - truncate
http://store.steampowered.com/about/newstore

======
CrystalCuckoo
A long-overdue update, IMO. With Greenlight Steam has been cluttered with far
too many games for the average user to delve into and gauge their worth.

I am intrigued by displaying the overall rating (even if it is overwhelmingly
negative) next to the title on the deal pages; at those prices people are
willing to take a chance on less polished titles, and in these showing the
community's opinion will only serve to hinder purchases. As a consumer,
however, I am indifferent as I (and I hope everyone else) read reviews before
making a purchase.

The addition of having curators is an interesting development. Not having to
read reviews but instead click a curator's page to see what is worth playing
will give enormous power to these personalities which will be shifted away
from the companies that produce them; no longer can publishers withhold games
on launch since diehard fans of say, Totalbiscuit, may only purchase games
with his seal of approval. However, these curators may lose hits on their
original videos (like the aforementioned "WTF is...?" series) as it is so much
easier to scroll through a list than pay attention to a video for thirty
minutes.

EDIT: One UI complaint, though: when hovering over a game, a bubble with
information (with user tags) shows up. It would be great if I could click
these tags (as well as everything else displayed) and go to the related page.

